

Passports for Bitcoin - tjaerv
http://passportsforbitcoin.com/

======
fjcaetano
I think that with the required $400k you can buy the whole country...

------
kolev
Let's keep fueling the illusion that Bitcoin is still alive. And, yet,
solidify the impression that Bitcoin is for criminals.

~~~
oznathan
Richard Branson just invested millions in Bitpay, a bitcoin company. You
should tell him it's dead!!

~~~
kolev
He has money to lose - like most Bitcoin investors.

~~~
oznathan
Yeah he's a bad investor..

don't hate mate.

~~~
kolev
I don't hate, but you guys (which vested interest in Bitcoin, like, holding a
couple of bitcoins waiting for them to be worth a million dollars) surely do
hate people who don't resonate with you and you feel threatened by those who
can get in the way of your pipe dreams.

